# For Sale - Pinarello Paris 2008



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

For sale - Pinarello Paris frameset 2008 - size 56. Including, forks, carbon seat post and headset. In mint condition. In team colours. Bought in December 08. The Paris is a superb frame and one of the best Pinarello has produced. Made from top end carbon. Please PM if interested.


----------

